# Bladder control



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Pippin has shown a reluctance to go into the garden since the onset of autumn althought she still enjoys her twice daily walks (once we get her outside anyway). She pees and poops on her afternoon/evening walk (mostly 3.30-5.00 ish these days), tucks down about 9.30 and sleeps through until 8.30ish the next morning. She doesn't seem to want or need to pee in all those hours and is in no particular rush to get out in the morning. She drinks and eats well and seems perfectly happy and healthy.
Does any one else have a puppy with such extraordinary bladder control? Don't know whether this is within normal range or not!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Normal and very welcome in my book. I'll stop reading this thread now so I don't get alarmed when somebody posts it is not a good sign.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley has ridiculously strong bladder control - can't really remember what he was like as a pup, but yesterday I realised he had not been out since about 4pm the previous day and I opened the back door for him at about 9, 10 and 11am but he chose not to go out until we actually went for a walk a little later!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yep my two can hold on for sometime, Molly especially has to be practically dragged out and told to go. Sid will go out, but most of the time again I tell him to rather than him asking. 
so I would say it's perfectly normal for pippin


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Must be a poo trait. The Popster won't stick her nose out the door to the garden even though she's been holding it in all night. As soon as we go out for a walk though, she's away.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's last out for the day is between 7:30 - 8:00 after which we snuggle down in bed to watch tv. We get up a 6:00am but she would rather sleep.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I assume my dogs need to pee as often as I do...
They probably don't, but I would feel bad if I did not give them the opportunity


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your reassurance. She is so good most of the time I can't believe my luck and look for the catch!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh this is interesting as I had this very same conversation with Alfie's (Barney's brother) mum Bundle and it is a relief to know that this is normal behaviour. I often have to check that he hasn't pee'd in the house as he seems to go so long without peeing!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I am very much looking forward to the start of this amazing bladder control. Maisie is only 12 weeks and I'd not particularly in control of much...


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tara said:


> I am very much looking forward to the start of this amazing bladder control. Maisie is only 12 weeks and I'd not particularly in control of much...


Don't threat it will happen and sometimes it feels like over night, one day you'll just think oh Maisie hasn't had a wee or poo! It's early days give it a few more weeks she's still young


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Goosey. She is getting there slowly. Actually, everything seems to be a lot better this week. I think things might be slowly falling into place, and we haven't been for our first walk yet! Roll on Friday!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Tara said:


> Thanks Goosey. She is getting there slowly. Actually, everything seems to be a lot better this week. I think things might be slowly falling into place, and we haven't been for our first walk yet! Roll on Friday!


Getting out will make all the difference. Lots of opportunity to do her business and given loads of praise it will all too soon fall into place! Enjoy your walks on Friday! Then that again will be another challenge


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

So glad to read all these comments as I, too was worrying that Honey at 9 months seems to hardly ever go out. She does however do everything she should when we go out for our walk every afternoon!


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, Obi has to be nagged for a wee too.


----------

